# Friday 24th Sat 25th



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2012)

The season from hell continues!


http://www.snowforecast.com/Killington


----------



## powhunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Yea this totally effin sucks....Took off next mon-wed  Hope it changes!
Steveo


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2012)

I cant believe I went to Jay Peak last week and the Ridge was closed.... WTF???


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like Friday may be a travel day for me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2012)

BeanoNYC said:


> Looks like Friday may be a travel day for me.


Where are you headed?


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, not one for me. Was thinking of using a voucher to go to Stowe on Saturday and I don't know if that's prudent as it rain is in the forecast for Friday w/ a freeze overnight and then 19 mph winds are on tap for Satruday  uke:. Can't win!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 21, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Where are you headed?



Leaving in a few hours for Londonderry.  Skiing Bromley tomorrow and MS on Thursday and maybe Friday.  Text me.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't give up on this one yet.  Some models today have more cold air than it looked like yesterday trying to get mixed into the equation in atleast central to Northern New England. 

Now we just have to see if the awful trend of systems tending to be running warmer and dryer by the time they get to New England this "winter" doesn't happen this time around!


----------



## Tooth (Feb 21, 2012)

Im dying here. I am in total denial that this not happening.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Detailed NWS text for Lincoln, NH looks more favorable today for NNE...


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am in stitches watching the forecast models! Sunday River - Friday-Sunday!


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 22, 2012)

Calling for snow here in VT. Finally.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2012)

Forecast getting better.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 22, 2012)

This is a NNE event for sure. The snow line looks to be the Southern Greens. From what I am hearing SR will do as well as anyone fron this event. SR to SL will get pounded.

http://www.americanwx.com/bb/uploads/monthly_02_2012/post-475-0-26619400-1329950795.gif

http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index....attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=58100

Anything below the blue line around S. VT is NFP. The first mod is 54 hrs out. Second is 48.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2012)

*hope springs eternal*

Keep your eyes peeled on this one.   Note to self - repack that pack.

Lionel says
"So all in all, excluding what falls with the Thursday event we’re looking at 8-16 inches of snow this weekend across the highest terrain when all is said and done by Sunday. Not too bad. "

Noyes is looking for 6+ in NNE, probably heavy snow.

Matt has a most interesting chart.






At this point, I don't care if I have to pay a stinking full holiday price ticket!

Matt aired this report tonight


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2012)

Noyes goes on to say,,

"Note, also, the bullseye of snowfall near Jay Peak in Northern Vermont, owing largely to continued "upslope" snows Friday night into Saturday for the north and west facing slopes of the Green Mountains."


----------



## gpetrics (Feb 23, 2012)

0 inches in burlington... 1 inch at the base of sugarbush... 5+ at the ridgeline... this will be the name of the game all weekend methinks


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd be happy with a few inches of snow. Anything is better than rain. What a figgin 'winter'. I was outside doing yardwork yesterday after work. Total Crap.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm with methinks. !


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 23, 2012)

According to Cannon's website they are saying a potential of 5-8 inches out of this storm...  I am thinking though I may hit Magic sunday since that is on my to-do list this season... Decisions decisions


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a "get in position and wait" situation.  Packing my bag now: powder boards, rain gear, hiking boots.  Covering the bases.

The good news is that the base, although thin, is solid.  6+ would open up a world of possibilities.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> This is a "get in position and wait" situation. Packing my bag now: powder boards, rain gear, hiking boots. Covering the bases.
> 
> The good news is that the base, although thin, is solid. 6+ would open up a world of possibilities.


 
I should see you Saturday for that beer!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

is that pink dot in SVT hovering over magic ???


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I should see you Saturday for that beer!!!



Deal.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like potentila for some snow in VT.  I'm driving to Sugarbush tonight.  Mt Ellen tomorrow and Smuggs or Middlebury on Saturday.


----------



## skisheep (Feb 23, 2012)

From what I can see looks like WHiteface got 10" last night, VT got 4-8" at summits! And more on the way! Finally!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2012)

So will Gore or mtn snow make out best from this?


----------



## troy (Feb 23, 2012)

skisheep said:


> From what I can see looks like WHiteface got 10" last night, VT got 4-8" at summits! And more on the way! Finally!



wha you smokin?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2012)

skisheep said:


> From what I can see looks like WHiteface got 10" last night, VT got 4-8" at summits! And more on the way! Finally!





troy said:


> wha you smokin?




Daily Anticipated Conditions/Podcast
February 23, 2012 9:38am  –  Ski Day 91
Run of the Day: Upper Skyward
Primary Surface Conditions: Powder
Secondary Surface Conditions: Packed Powder
Snowfall: (in inches)

    Last 24 Hours: 12


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

*Me Happy*

Vermont:

http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html

http://snowforecast.com/VermontSkiResorts


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

*A picture is worth several inches of snow..*


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

*a little mixing down south, but not enough to worry*


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 23, 2012)

No maps for NH yet, but the discussion sounds promising:



> IT NOW LOOKS AS THOUGH THE FORCING FOR ASCENT ASSOCIATED WITH THIS
> WAVE WILL WEAKEN AS IT APPROACHES AND CROSSES THE AREA FRIDAY
> MORNING. THEREFORE...THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION WITH THIS WAVE IS
> NOW GENERALLY EXPECTED TO FALL ACROSS SOUTHERN NY AND THE
> ...


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

*stowe is in the bullseye according to this one*






Oh my, Boston's going to shut down.


----------



## hammer (Feb 23, 2012)

This is supposed to be my weekend off from skiing...with the holiday crowds will it really be worth chasing this one?


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

hammer said:


> This is supposed to be my weekend off from skiing...with the holiday crowds will it really be worth chasing this one?



yes, crowds will be burning out.  This will be the regular weekend crew. if you want first tracks pow go Fri/Sat.  If you are happy with PP, go Sun/Mon.  Me thinkingt about Monday.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

Words to my weary ears:


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
942 AM EST THU FEB 23 2012

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
SATURDAY MORNING.

* LOCATIONS...FOR THE ENTIRE NORTH COUNTRY.

* HAZARD TYPES...MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW.

* TIMING...BEGINNING EARLY FRIDAY MORNING FROM THE SOUTH...WITH
  SNOW HEAVIEST DURING THE MID-MORNING THROUGH EARLY AFTERNOON
  HOURS. UPSLOPE SNOW INTO THE ADIRONDACKS AND GREEN MOUNTAINS
  WILL CONTINUE INTO SATURDAY MORNING.

Oh chit man, UPSLOPE!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> yes,* crowds will be burning out.  This will be the regular weekend crew.* if you want first tracks pow go Fri/Sat.  If you are happy with PP, go Sun/Mon.  Me thinkingt about Monday.



Agree with that above logic 100%.  Except this year I think you'll have power days through Sunday.

The weekend post PDW is always much less crowded than the weekend of PDW, not to mention, I'm gonna say this year the actual PDW crowds were only about 50% of normal.

Perfect weekend for me NOT being able to get to Smuggs or Jay 

I can get to the Cats on Sunday though, so hopefully they pick up 6 inches from this instead of the mere 2 or 3 they're forecasting.  Wouldn't mind hitting mighty Plattekill if this could get them 2/3 open.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Perfect weekend for me NOT being able to get to Smuggs or Jay
> .



I can help


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can get to the Cats on Sunday though, so hopefully they pick up 6 inches from this instead of the mere 2 or 3 they're forecasting.  Wouldn't mind hitting mighty Plattekill if this could get them 2/3 open.



Then pick the model you like. ;-) Here's GFS


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

Magic is in line to get a serious shot at a serious powder day!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> Then pick the model you like. ;-) Here's GFS



If the GFS has 5" over Plattekill, I'll take it!!!  

Seriously though, it seems that professional mets always crap on the GFS for northeast snows in favor of the Euro and the UKMET, but it's a fact that the GFS has generally outperformed them this winter (although truth be told all the models have been pretty poor the last few months).


----------



## soulseller (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> Magic is in line to get a serious shot at a serious powder day!



Total longshot but man that would be great, we have a bunch of passes to use up. 

We're planning on positioning for Jay Friday night, not sure I dare gamble on Magic.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a gambler...  Move onto Jay.  I won't mind 
NFOAPD


----------



## soulseller (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> I'm a gambler...  Move onto Jay.  I won't mind
> NFOAPD



I think that purple blob is closer to Snow then it is Magic...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> I'm a gambler...  Move onto Jay.  I won't mind
> NFOAPD



Will you be at Magic Saturday?


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be at Magic Saturday?



Maybe Sunday, more probably Monday.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

Tim Kelly says "talking double digits if this verifies"    :-o


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

*Holy*

I'M GOING TO CHURCH.  PRAISE THE LORD!

Tim Kelly, 4 hours ago:

Snow Forecast for Mt Snow Overdone, Forecast for Jay Peak under done.
We have upslope snow in Vermont most of today, full blown snow storm North tomorrow.
Cold air coming in now means mountain rain is done for today, but warm comes back tomorrow. Net gain of snow for most, but rain will fall again south of a line roughly from Warren to Newry. Then wintry winds this weekend. Jay may end up with 25' (4 day total) by Saturday pm.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

Underhill, VT.  live


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2012)

We got 10 inches of fresh at Titus and a Storm watch was JUST posted for another 10 inches between Friday and saturday mornings--  Yeah baby


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> If the GFS has 5" over Plattekill, I'll take it!!!
> 
> Seriously though, it seems that professional mets always crap on the GFS for northeast snows in favor of the Euro and the UKMET, but it's a fact that the GFS has generally outperformed them this winter (although truth be told all the models have been pretty poor the last few months).



That be a great spot,  they got some snow last night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2012)

billski said:


> I'M GOING TO CHURCH.  PRAISE THE LORD!
> 
> Tim Kelly, 4 hours ago:
> 
> ...



I wish I lived closer to Jay.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That be a great spot, * they got some snow last night*.



Only an inch though, they're in need of some serious snow to get to 100% open.  I wish they could have joined in on Whiteface's 10" party, that would have probably done the trick.


----------



## jnrzoso (Feb 23, 2012)

thank you alpinezone.  i don't know how or where i found you back in 2005 (probably as a resource for talk about first openings in oct/nov) but you just made my day. no, my WEEK!  i was going to stay in brooklyn this weekend after being in burlington for the past two, but tonight i will be packing the jeep yet again.  thank you, alpinezone, thank you.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW!! I have actually struck it lucky..I live in South Jersey, 6 hrs from the good stuff, 2 1/2 from the poconos and work 6 days a week..so this week I take an extra day off and make plans for Whiteface/LP for wed/thurs...and they get pounded!! it is still a lot of driving for 2 days of skiing, but now it is truly worthwhile...I could not take a ski vacation to WF or VT or NH this winter as we are heading to CA for a wedding in March, but I get 3 days at Mammoth Mt as a trade off...maybe this winter doesn't suck after all


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2012)

MikeD said:


> WOW!! I..maybe this winter doesn't suck after all



Reminds me of an old song,...

Hello Muddah,
Hello Fadduh.
Here I am at
Camp Granada.
Camp is very
entertaining.
And they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining.
...
Take me home, 
I promise I will not make noise, 
Or mess the house 
with other boys, 
O please don't 
make me stay, 
I've been here one whole day. 


Dearest Father, 
Darling Mother, 
How's my precious 
little brudda? 
Let me come home 
if you miss me, 
I would even let Aunt Bertha hug and kiss me. 

Wait a minute, 
it stopped hailing, 
Guys are swimming, 
guys are sailing. 
Playing baseball, 
gee that's betta, 
Mudda, Fadda kindly disregard this letta!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2012)

Due to some behind the scenes issues, we had a forecast interruption this week.  Sorry bout that.  A little late to the game on this one but for what it's worth, I scrambled up an update for this evening and will update again Friday AM.  South/Central areas get the front end of this, then northern areas pick up their accumulations Friday night.  Upslope for NVT/NNH helps out on Saturday with better fluff.   

www.snowforecast.com/VermontSkiResorts


----------



## Tooth (Feb 23, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Due to some behind the scenes issues, we had a forecast interruption this week.  Sorry bout that.  A little late to the game on this one but for what it's worth, I scrambled up an update for this evening and will update again Friday AM.  South/Central areas get the front end of this, then northern areas pick up their accumulations Friday night.  Upslope for NVT/NNH helps out on Saturday with better fluff.
> 
> www.snowforecast.com/VermontSkiResorts



Hey WinnChill. Why doesnt the upslope hit Sugarloaf ?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Hey WinnChill. Why doesnt the upslope hit Sugarloaf ?



Tweaked it a bit and will take another look in the morning.


----------



## k123 (Feb 23, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Due to some behind the scenes issues, we had a forecast interruption this week.  Sorry bout that.  A little late to the game on this one but for what it's worth, I scrambled up an update for this evening and will update again Friday AM.  South/Central areas get the front end of this, then northern areas pick up their accumulations Friday night.  Upslope for NVT/NNH helps out on Saturday with better fluff.
> 
> www.snowforecast.com/VermontSkiResorts



How much snow do you think Gore will get out of this storm?  I have vouchers for both Gore and Magic that I can use Sunday and I'm trying to decide where to head.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2012)

k123 said:


> How much snow do you think Gore will get out of this storm?  I have vouchers for both Gore and Magic that I can use Sunday and I'm trying to decide where to head.



Real tough call--negligible differences between the two--perhaps a slight edge to Gore with it slightly further north of the mixing and towards the higher end of 6-10".  I'll take another look in the AM.


----------



## k123 (Feb 23, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Real tough call--negligible differences between the two--perhaps a slight edge to Gore with it slightly further north of the mixing and towards the higher end of 6-10".  I'll take another look in the AM.



Thanks for the speedy reply.  Can't wait for some


----------



## wawawawawa (Feb 23, 2012)

fuck yeah!!!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2012)

k123 said:


> How much snow do you think Gore will get out of this storm?  I have vouchers for both Gore and Magic that I can use Sunday and I'm trying to decide where to head.



Had to drop Magic's amounts down with a little more mixing...Gore too could get some mixing but still may have the edge over Magic.  Tough call still but perhaps half a foot for Gore and probably just under for Magic.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Had to drop Magic's amounts down with a little more mixing...Gore too could get some mixing but still may have the edge over Magic.  Tough call still but perhaps half a foot for Gore and probably just under for Magic.



Your up early Winn but appreciate the information.  Looks like we could be in for a decent period of weather finally.  Thanks for your hard work.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Your up early Winn but appreciate the information.  Looks like we could be in for a decent period of weather finally.  Thanks for your hard work.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Thanks.  Trying to play a little catch up on this one--we had some disruptions this week but we're back at it.  These mixing events still give us fits.


----------



## marcski (Feb 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Thanks.  Trying to play a little catch up on this one--we had some disruptions this week but we're back at it.  These mixing events still give us fits.



And what do you think they do to us, Winn?  .


----------



## Vortex (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.snowforecast.com/SundayRiverSkiResort

I like the river one.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

Bob R said:


> http://www.snowforecast.com/SundayRiverSkiResort
> 
> I like the river one.



Me too. That is awesome. I'm hitting SR this week for sure. Happy for the crew there.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 24, 2012)

Tooth pm sent


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Feb 24, 2012)

Just looked out the window to see tons of softly falling fat flakes!  Good Lord it's a gorgeous sight!  It will probably quit in 2 minutes...


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 24, 2012)

So WinnChill and others, does the fact that this storm got a late start becuase of the coastal low not being the primary storm affect your snowfall predictions?  Perhaps you had already accounted for this.  The reason I asked was because several of the local TV gurus lowered their storm totals because the storm along the coast that is now moving through with limitied moisture didn't not get a transfer of energy from the storm over the midwest.  Now the snow we will get will be from the much weaker (when it gets to us) storm.  Is this the case or did I read to much into this.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2012)

Car packed, SR bound after work tonight... If the winds are honkin' tomorrow morning I'll sleep late and hang out in the hot tub, maybe go snowshoeing with the gf and chase whatever's left on Sunday... If the wind isn't bad, I'll pay the full walk up rate... I don't even care!

GO SNOW!!!

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> So WinnChill and others, does the fact that this storm got a late start becuase of the coastal low not being the primary storm affect your snowfall predictions?  Perhaps you had already accounted for this.  The reason I asked was because several of the local TV gurus lowered their storm totals because the storm along the coast that is now moving through with limitied moisture didn't not get a transfer of energy from the storm over the midwest.  Now the snow we will get will be from the much weaker (when it gets to us) storm.  Is this the case or did I read to much into this.



Yeah, the front end stuff poo-pooed and lowered amounts for southern areas this morning--less moisture overall for them with them dry slotting a bit more and some mixing but didn't change northern areas too much due to the storm developing tonight.  That's why I kept NNH thru NME amounts on the higher side as they transfer to upslope into Saturday.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, the front end stuff poo-pooed and lowered amounts for southern areas this morning--less moisture overall for them with them dry slotting a bit more and some mixing but didn't change northern areas too much due to the storm developing tonight.  That's why I kept NNH thru NME amounts on the higher side as they transfer to upslope into Saturday.



Ah well... should make the first part of the drive tonight easier anyway...

-w


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2012)

Wonder how will the drive up be like...

What's the time frame of the precip? As much as I crave powder, I have a fairly long drive ~5hr. Doing all of that in heavy snow could turn it into an all-nighter and I won't be in any condition to ski...


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 24, 2012)

Im sitting at Magic waiting for it to fall. Waking up to a bare deck and the downward revision was a bit of a bummer but Im looking forward to whatever we can wring from this one. Its been skiing great all week and this can only make it better.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 24, 2012)

10:30 AM and now snowing at Mt Ellen


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, the front end stuff poo-pooed and lowered amounts for southern areas this morning--less moisture overall for them with them dry slotting a bit more and some mixing but didn't change northern areas too much due to the storm developing tonight.  That's why I kept NNH thru NME amounts on the higher side as they transfer to upslope into Saturday.



Thanks Winn.  I kept hitting snowforecast.com looking for updates - so you can see I look for your expertise early and often.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Car packed, SR bound after work tonight... If the winds are honkin' tomorrow morning I'll sleep late and hang out in the hot tub, maybe go snowshoeing with the gf and chase whatever's left on Sunday... If the wind isn't bad, I'll pay the full walk up rate... I don't even care!
> 
> GO SNOW!!!
> 
> -w



Are there no fixed grips left there?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2012)

billski said:


> Are there no fixed grips left there?



There are plenty of FG, yes:

Little White Cap
White Heat
White Cap (Tempest)
Locke
Spruce
Quantum Leap
Aurora

HS-detach lifts:
Barker
Chondola
South Ridge
North Peak
Jordan

I'm just being paranoid, we'll see what happens...

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

abc said:


> Wonder how will the drive up be like...
> 
> What's the time frame of the precip? As much as I crave powder, I have a fairly long drive ~5hr. Doing all of that in heavy snow could turn it into an all-nighter and I won't be in any condition to ski...



I like to use the NWS Hourly Weather Graph, located off the main forecast page for a selected geo point.
For example, Londonderry VT, at the NWS weather page

Scroll down to "Hourly Weather Graph".  click it.

You'll see something like this:







So pick locations along your way and view the graphs.  I have found this to be far more reliable than any graph or broad brush forecast.  It also gives you more (but not precise) timing.

Look at those Saturday gusts and sustaining winds.  I think I know where the upslope and the snow will be on Sunday


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

WJenness said:


> There are plenty of FG, yes:
> 
> Little White Cap
> White Heat
> ...



So why wait?  When it's windy, go up the fixed, head for the woods.  Peace and snow.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 24, 2012)

billski said:


> So why wait?  When it's windy, go up the fixed, head for the woods.  Peace and snow.



I'm hoping SR will be on windhold on Saturday  don't mean to be too rude but that'll make for even better conditions and fresh pow when I'll be up for the day on Sunday for sure. Did see the wind forecast was upgraded back to mid 20s on weather.com. But I find the more wind prone lifts tend to be Jordan, Aurora, upper White Cap, and then the chondola and then the rest of the upper lifts like Barker, etc to leave lower White Cap and South Ridge rolling at a bare minimum. So I don't think the thinking of fixed grips being more resistant then hs lifts quite applies to SR. I was at SR on a midweek day couple years ago and there wasn't that much wind; probably gusting in the teens, and the chondola (NPQ open instead), upper White Cap, Aurora, and Jordan were all on hold

But sometimes you never know as holds depend on the speed and direction of wind. I passed up on a day at Loon last year in which there was gusts predicted to be in the 50s; there were warnings the lifts may be on hold on their site and sure enough I checked for my curiosity and everything was running.


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2012)

hmmm... that snow graph for Londondery points to very likely snow DURING the entire evening drive. That doesn't look too pleasant to be driving up at those hours. 

I'm not sure I feel too strongly about hitting the road after work today, and turning a 5 hr drive into a 7-8 hr one...


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2012)

abc said:


> hmmm... that snow graph for Londondery points to very likely snow DURING the entire evening drive. That doesn't look too pleasant to be driving up at those hours.
> 
> I'm not sure I feel too strongly about hitting the road after work today, and turning a 5 hr drive into a 7-8 hr one...



Better than not driving up at all.


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Better than not driving up at all.


Why?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 24, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> I'm hoping SR will be on windhold on Saturday  don't mean to be too rude but that'll make for even better conditions and fresh pow when I'll be up for the day on Sunday for sure. Did see the wind forecast was upgraded back to mid 20s on weather.com. But I find the more wind prone lifts tend to be Jordan, Aurora, upper White Cap, and then the chondola and then the rest of the upper lifts like Barker, etc to leave lower White Cap and South Ridge rolling at a bare minimum. So I don't think the thinking of fixed grips being more resistant then hs lifts quite applies to SR. I was at SR on a midweek day couple years ago and there wasn't that much wind; probably gusting in the teens, and the chondola (NPQ open instead), upper White Cap, Aurora, and Jordan were all on hold
> 
> But sometimes you never know as holds depend on the speed and direction of wind. I passed up on a day at Loon last year in which there was gusts predicted to be in the 50s; there were warnings the lifts may be on hold on their site and sure enough I checked for my curiosity and everything was running.



Rooting for tempest, locke,northpeak and spruce tomrrow.  Plenty on locke for me.  

 If the lifts open I will be there right after the first rush at 8.05. white knuckle ride tonight with rewards at the end.  I love black out days.  Crowds down.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2012)

abc said:


> Why?



Because not driving up at all implies not skiing, and that's the position I'm in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Because not driving up at all implies not skiing, and that's the position I'm in.


I understand that,  It is not easy to work full day then drive hours,  in normal weather, then take snow, trucks, and passenger cars it can be a safety issue,  consider Platty they got four inches last night, I hope they can get the hole hill open now.


----------



## tipsdown (Feb 24, 2012)

It seems like Jay Peak is jackpot...

Hold for Jay, Also looks like Saddleback due to enhanced upslope snow...Fingers crossed on no holds!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> *Im sitting at Magic waiting for it to fall. Waking up to a bare deck and the downward revision was a bit of a bummer but Im looking forward to whatever we can wring from this one. *



Par for the course this "winter", even when it looks like we're in store for something great, it turns out "less great" than expected. :x


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I understand that,  It is not easy to work full day then drive hours,  in normal weather, then take snow, trucks, and passenger cars it can be a safety issue,  consider Platty they got four inches last night, I hope they can get the hole hill open now.


Platty hasn't had a lot of base so I'm not sure if this 4" will be enough to change the character. And there's still the slight worry of mixed precip.

And with even Magic still iffy, I'm kind of SOL to get to much decent snow with manageable drive. 

I'm slowly and painfully coming to a conclusion that I will miss out Saturday because I simply can't get there from here. Still undecided about Sunday. On dry roads, I can dash up Saturday afternoon and ski Sunday, then drive back. A lot of driving for a day of skiing. But if every mountain is on wind hold Saturday, Sunday could be a powder day that would warrant the madness!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 24, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> I'm hoping SR will be on windhold on Saturday  don't mean to be too rude but that'll make for even better conditions and fresh pow when I'll be up for the day on Sunday for sure.



I'm tracking it all out on Saturday, is that too rude?  Probably be tearing up the corduroy on Sunday morning after they churn it all in. 

:beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2012)

abc said:


> *I'm slowly and painfully coming to a conclusion that I will miss out Saturday *because I simply can't get there from here. Still undecided about Sunday. On dry roads, I can dash up Saturday afternoon and ski Sunday, then drive back. A lot of driving for a day of skiing. But if every mountain is on wind hold Saturday, Sunday could be a powder day that would warrant the madness!



I dont think you're going to miss much, if the wind predictions hold true, Saturday is going to blow (pun not intended), and many lifts will 100% be on wind hold anyway.  There will still be plenty of snow left on Sunday (likely most of it), and even Monday.

Frankly, if places are going to be hauling in 13 to 24 inches of snow, this will probably set up TEN days of great conditions.  Just what the mountains needed.   And there's still a chance that there could be another substantial storm hitting on March 1st.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 24, 2012)

billski said:


> So why wait?  When it's windy, go up the fixed, head for the woods.  Peace and snow.



Fixed grip lifts are affected by wind too, at least in Maine anyway! Windholds on fixed grip lifts are par for the course at SL, and quite common at SB and SR too.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Fixed grip lifts are affected by wind too, at least in Maine anyway! Windholds on fixed grip lifts are par for the course at SL, and quite common at SB and SR too.



Depends how exposed they are.  splain me Magic?


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Fixed grip lifts are affected by wind too, at least in Maine anyway! Windholds on fixed grip lifts are par for the course at SL, and quite common at SB and SR too.



I'm planning on hiking all tomorrow. Or the T bar. Riding the T bar with a splitboard opens up a whole new world for us snowboarders.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Have fun this weekend. I'll be up Mon. for the week, save some for me.


----------



## reefer (Feb 24, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Im sitting at Magic waiting for it to fall. Waking up to a bare deck and the downward revision was a bit of a bummer but Im looking forward to whatever we can wring from this one. Its been skiing great all week and this can only make it better.



Thanks jr. Keep us updated please, nothing like on location. Will most likely be up Sunday, not sure about tomorrow yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer:http://www.plattekill.com/winter/trail-report-and-weather  they have 21 trails open now


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 24, 2012)

Mount Snow has had flurries, rain and freezing rain so far.  Still waiting on the snow.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 24, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Mount Snow has had flurries, rain and freezing rain so far.  Still waiting on the snow.



Looks like it keep getting downgaded now there's only 1-2 inchs possible tonight and  that's it. With the freezing rain they already got today and the possible wind holds tomorrow, I'm not even bothering to drive up tonight. This winter is just unbelievable.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> Looks like it keep getting downgaded now there's only 1-2 inchs possible tonight and  that's it. With the freezing rain they already got today and the possible wind holds tomorrow, I'm not even bothering to drive up tonight. This winter is just unbelievable.



You ever consider a hill that is getting snow, you could get cheap magic lift tickets.


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 24, 2012)

As always, best of luck to ya'll in NE. Here in the western flank everything has fallen apart and the NWS forecasters at the Buffalo office presumably fear to show their faces. Last night a winter weather advisory was issued after a rain forecast for the night before for rain yielded 1-4 inches of snow. They predicted last night to have 2-4 and then tonight into Saturday morning having 3-7. The WWA lasted about 9 hours and was pulled. The temps were bumped up, snow removed, and now a high wind warning issued for 28-38mph gusting to 65mph this evening. Everyone was in a "finally!" mood, and now its just shock, dismay, and continued depression. More sand on steel, borderline experts only dangerous conditions tomorrow evening at Bristol. 

At least this season has made me a better skier. I think I'm getting pretty proficient at the game of "where to turn and not die?".


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

From Twitter:

MattNoyesNECN RT @mikeluoma: Seems like it's mostly been sleet in Montpelier VT today, Matt
9 minutes ago · reply · retweet · favorite
MattNoyesNECN RT @biscottidana: Those lil' styrofoam-ball-like flakes of snow were falling here in Henniker for a half hour or so, now just rain And yucky
9 minutes ago · reply · retweet · favorite
MattNoyesNECN RT @mikesusz: @MattNoyesNECN here in Rindge, NH we just climbed above freezing at about 3:30 (currently 32.2°F)
9 minutes ago · reply · retweet · favorite
MattNoyesNECN For the next few hours, elevation dependency is key in Northern NewEng for snow vs rain. Cold takes over gradually between 6:30 & 9:30pm
31 minutes ago · reply · retweet · favorite
MattNoyesNECN Concord, NH, on the other hand, just burst from sleet to heavy snow for a time per Facebook Friend at http://t.co/k0kJ8PgK
32 minutes ago · reply · retweet · favorite
MattNoyesNECN With a temp of 33 deg in Worcester & Springfield, MA, easy to wonder if rain might change to snow. But at 6000ft it's 41, so rain it is
33 minutes ago · reply · retweet · favorite
tbone51558 @MattNoyesNECN we are done with the snow in north attleboro. Rain, 34. Just a mere coating. Crepuscular.
8 hours ago · reply · retweet · favorite
jillerickson @MattNoyesNECN Big fat flakes of snow in Falmouth. http://t.co/togzixUY
9 hours ago · reply · retweet · favorite
MattNoyesNECN The 4% battery left on my phone combined w/getting up in under 5 hrs is a sign I should leave well enough alone & let the flakes fly. Zzz...
14 hours ago · reply · retweet · favorite
MattNoyesNECN @gilsimmons I had a little epiphany on Twitter couple hours ago if u scroll back -think lack of good ice nuclei the issue outside of banding
14 hours ago · reply · retweet · favorite


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

L





jaja111 said:


> As always, best of luck to ya'll in NE. Here in the western flank everything has fallen apart and the NWS forecasters at the Buffalo office presumably fear to show their faces. Last night a winter weather advisory was issued after a rain forecast for the night before for rain yielded 1-4 inches of snow. They predicted last night to have 2-4 and then tonight into Saturday morning having 3-7. The WWA lasted about 9 hours and was pulled. The temps were bumped up, snow removed, and now a high wind warning issued for 28-38mph gusting to 65mph this evening. Everyone was in a "finally!" mood, and now its just shock, dismay, and continued depression. More sand on steel, borderline experts only dangerous conditions tomorrow evening at Bristol.
> 
> At least this season has made me a better skier. I think I'm getting pretty proficient at the game of "where to turn and not die?".



Sorry to hear that it's been a hard winter for all of us.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 24, 2012)

Snowing on Burke, 1inch plus so far.  Mountain is calling for 14inches... we'll see.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

*noyes as of 6pm Friday*

Matt Noyes latest:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

billski said:


> Matt Noyes latest:



I love those maps.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugarloaf Facebook page already warning people to be patient tomorrow with wind holds. Its the way it goes with these big ones.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I love those maps.



Scotty, you deserve a medal.  You have gotta be the most positive, upbeat contributor on AZ!  Cheers!  :beer:


----------



## prophet0426 (Feb 24, 2012)

About 2" so far at WV.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

billski said:


> Scotty, you deserve a medal.  You have gotta be the most positive, upbeat contributor on AZ!  Cheers!  :beer:



I noticed that also. Super nice. :beer:


----------



## Cheese (Feb 24, 2012)

Snowing hard at Sunday River with an inch on the ground already.  Little breeze but nothing to worry about yet.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.wgme.com/weather/images/maps/snow_map1_full.JPG

If the heaviest snow is from 9pm-6am for Sugarloaf then we will get 12+ at this rate easy. I sure hope it keeps coming.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 24, 2012)

Piling up fast at K.....Tomorrow is going to be sweet!!


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

What are people hearing about actual winds tomorrow?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

billski said:


> Scotty, you deserve a medal.  You have gotta be the most positive, upbeat contributor on AZ!  Cheers!  :beer:


Thanks that is because i got mj( not Mr. Jackson ) In my lungs.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 24, 2012)

billski said:


> Scotty, you deserve a medal.  You have gotta be the most positive, upbeat contributor on AZ!  Cheers!  :beer:



+1


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Thanks that is because i got mj( not Mr. Jackson ) In my lungs.



:smile:


----------



## Judder (Feb 24, 2012)

4 inches of heavy snow in Rochester VT as of 9pm. I'm guessing Sugarbush has half a foot at least.  Probably much lighter consistency. Radar shows continued upslope over the spine of the Greens.  I'm guessing we'll wake up to anywhere from 6-12 inches tomorrow in the higher terrain of the MRV.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

5 solid at Sugarloaf. Puking.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know about 5 inches at this point. Tooth, are sitting on top of the mountian somewhere?
It's 10:45 PM on Friday evening and where I'm at (10 minutes south from the access road to SL), it's about 2.5 inches at this point and yes, it's snowing nicely.
Considering that this is supposed to be a whole night affair, tomorrow the mountain will be in fabulous shape. I'm really hoping for the 10 inches that are a possible total by morning.

I wonder if that will be enough to open up Brackett Basin. It's a bit thin in the woods.


----------



## maineskier69 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tooth said:


> What are people hearing about actual winds tomorrow?



The forcasts are calling for it to blow like stink.  Gusts up to 45mph, I sure hope they are as wrong about that as they were about the forcast for the steady snow starting at 10AM this AM.

Took the day off in hope to ski some storm freshies, but all we got were a few flurries.  Still better than being at work and I got to play "Workplace Trivia" on WTOS this morning.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 24, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> I don't know about 5 inches at this point. Tooth, are sitting on top of the mountian somewhere?
> It's 10:45 PM on Friday evening and where I'm at (10 minutes south from the access road to SL), it's about 2.5 inches at this point and yes, it's snowing nicely.
> Considering that this is supposed to be a whole night affair, tomorrow the mountain will be in fabulous shape. I'm really hoping for the 10 inches that are a possible total by morning.
> 
> I wonder if that will be enough to open up Brackett Basin. It's a bit thin in the woods.



Up on the Timbers. Just picked my oldest up because the shuttle went off the road on the West Mountain. I think if youre careful you can go into BB. I guess we will see. This will help out the Frontface a bunch. Cant have it all too fast. We have a lot to make up for. We have a solid four up on West Mountain. Lake Regions are announcing 4" on Channel 8.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2012)

SR sitting at 4"-5" maybe a little more in the Brookside parking lot just now... It's a fairly wet, dense snow... BUT IT'S SNOW!!!

Looking forward to tomorrow.

Good Night, AZ!

-w


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 25, 2012)

Only an inch or so 3 miles south of Mount Snow and the wind is HOWLING.  Waiting for the snow report to get updated as to what the mountain got and what the lift situation is.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Only an inch or so 3 miles south of Mount Snow and the wind is HOWLING.  Waiting for the snow report to get updated as to what the mountain got and what the lift situation is.



Stratton just posted 4-6" summit/ 2-3" base...hoping Snow is close.  But yeah, winds are going to be a problem today.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Stratton just posted 4-6" summit/ 2-3" base...hoping Snow is close.  But yeah, winds are going to be a problem today.



Wow, Mount Snow is saying 1 to 2.  Amazing what a difference a few miles makes.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Wow, Mount Snow is saying 1 to 2.  Amazing what a difference a few miles makes.



Yep--and it's continuing to pile up further north!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 25, 2012)

About a foot on Burke and no wind, sweet.  First chair here we come.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

psyflyer said:


> About a foot on Burke and no wind, sweet.  First chair here we come.



Go get it!  Enjoy!  Wind reports if possible.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Yep--and it's continuing to pile up further north!



Hey Mr Winn i just curios about the forecast for Mount Snow for Monday and Tuesday, your site which I love http://snowforecast.com/MountSnow is saying some snow, but Noaa is saying rain in west dover, which I know is lower elevation then the hill, do you think if it rains probably will be a little amount or do you think it be snow in the hill, and rain in the valley, as always thank you for your time and giving me some great ski days in the past?:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Hey Mr Winn i just curios about the forecast for Mount Snow for Monday and Tuesday, your site which I love http://snowforecast.com/MountSnow is saying some snow, but Noaa is saying rain in west dover, which I know is lower elevation then the hill, do you think if it rains probably will be a little amount or do you think it be snow in the hill, and rain in the valley, as always thank you for your time and giving me some great ski days in the past?:beer::beer::beer:



If anything, just a few light showers and most of those will be north anyways.  Maybe some base raindrops (slightly elevated snow levels) but again, such light moisture, I wouldn't sweat it.  The midweek storm looks more substantial so we'll be watching that closely--maybe some mixing for southern areas.  Stay tuned!


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> The midweek storm looks more substantial  Stay tuned!



Isn't it a stretch to call a "storm" when you are 4-5 days out?  Not that I would mind..


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2012)

For southern Vt, there are an interesting set of weatherstations on Stratton:

Base

Mid

Summit


Do the math, season to taste.

I have to go scrub floors and then pack


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

billski said:


> Isn't it a stretch to call a "storm" when you are 4-5 days out?  Not that I would mind..



Well, I could call it a mid-latitude baroclinic cyclone. :smile:


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Well, I could call it a mid-latitude baroclinic cyclone. :smile:



Is there medicine for that?


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2012)

Judder said:


> 4 inches of heavy snow in Rochester VT as of 9pm. I'm guessing Sugarbush has half a foot at least.  Probably much lighter consistency. Radar shows continued upslope over the spine of the Greens.  I'm guessing we'll wake up to anywhere from 6-12 inches tomorrow in the higher terrain of the MRV.



What did you end up with Judder?


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 25, 2012)

Great first real POW day of the season.  Mt opened early and by 8 am we were in foot deep powder.  Snow is somewhat heavy but not catchy.  Wind is picking up now but pretty quiet all morning long.  Woods were terrific, with knee deep runs top to bottom.  Woods on the east side were awesome but getting skied out as the day goes on.  Good turn out both local and from out of state, you could tell people are powder starved by the energy all around us.  Still plenty of snow but getting harder to find fresh even in unmarked territory.  Either way this snow will be here for a while and should keep the mountain 100% open for awhile.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2012)

Man, the Twitter and FB photos of Smuggs and Burke are just killing me!  Heavy?  I don't know.  Time to stop clicking and start loading up.

http://www.facebook.com/BurkeMtn

http://www.facebook.com/SmugglersNotch


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 25, 2012)

Smuggs was a total powder festival today. Legitimate thigh high drifted snow all over the woods. Dry powder and dumping snow all day.


----------



## Judder (Feb 27, 2012)

billski said:


> What did you end up with Judder?



Hard to tell with all the wind. In Rochester VT we probably had around 8-12 inches. Fri Night's storm pulled out and only left around 4 inches.  Upslope continued all day sat and into the early morning Sunday dropping at additional 4-8.

The real deal was at the Bush.  Hands down the best powder day I have had since I moved from CO four years ago.  Yeah, it was that good.  The woods off paradise honestly had around three feet of snow.  Got stuck and had to dig out to unbuckle once, and yes it was definitely waist deep.

Upper mountain had around 20 inches on average (wind had pushed things around).  Castlerock was superb.  Was able to hit every trail.  Rumble and Castlerock Run were the highlights.

Ripcord first tracks:
<a href="http://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/jdnewe01/?action=view&current=IMG_4217.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/jdnewe01/IMG_4217.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Castlerock warming hut:
<a href="http://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/jdnewe01/?action=view&current=IMG_4231.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/jdnewe01/IMG_4231.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Rumble:
<a href="http://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/jdnewe01/?action=view&current=IMG_4233.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/jdnewe01/IMG_4233.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 27, 2012)

Judder said:


> Hard to tell with all the wind. In Rochester VT we probably had around 8-12 inches. Fri Night's storm pulled out and only left around 4 inches.  Upslope continued all day sat and into the early morning Sunday dropping at additional 4-8.
> 
> The real deal was at the Bush.  Hands down the best powder day I have had since I moved from CO four years ago.  Yeah, it was that good.  The woods off paradise honestly had around three feet of snow.  Got stuck and had to dig out to unbuckle once, and yes it was definitely waist deep.
> 
> ...



Any way to repost the pics?  I'm only seeing the coding info.  Would LOVE to see them!


----------



## Judder (Feb 27, 2012)

Ripcord first chair






Castlerock:





Castlerock warming hut:





Rumble:





Castlerock Run:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 27, 2012)

:-o


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2012)

Skied a solid 6" at Sunday River Saturday with occasional knee deep spots where it drifted.  They reported 8" on their website.  Epic day for 2012!


----------

